# How to get back in the show ring?



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I really do not have any advice. I never been into the show ring...or for that matter never been to a show. BUT, I would assume if this is something you love once you shake the jitters it will come naturally again.

My advice (with no knowledge whatsoever) just jump in there. I am sure your love and passion for it will shine through!

Good Luck!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I haven't shown before but wanted to say good luck


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have never been in the show ring either, but wanted to wish you luck. I am sure once you get the hang of things, the jitters will go away.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Keep thinking that other amateur owner handlers salute you and wish you the best of luck, and that you are a winner in our eyes, no matter what ribbon you bring home. We admire you for getting out there with the pros. You go get 'em!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

rappwizard said:


> Keep thinking that other amateur owner handlers salute you and wish you the best of luck, and that you are a winner in our eyes, no matter what ribbon you bring home. We admire you for getting out there with the pros. You go get 'em!


Yes I do, salute!  Good luck!

Here is what I suggest--find some good friends to go with! Bonus if they are showing too. Support each other, help each other, setup together--it will make everything easier and less of a big deal than you think.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Along with the above mentioned maybe find a show with judges you are familiar with. Isn't it like riding a bike? Take a deep breath jump in and it will all come back.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

As an owner-breeder-handler of goldens, you just have to jump back in! We all go through periods in our lives when we can't get to shows very often or not really at all. If you want to go back to showing, enter the dog in the show and go)

It may help if you still have any contacts in goldens locally to contact them to see what shows they are going to be going to or even post on here! We typically do NY, OH and PA shows.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Thanks hvgoldens4, It is hard to find friends in the show ring. I did get back in there for a two day show. Though we didn't do anything to talk about it was great for me. First day I did let the nerves get me but then I slept on it and knew I was better then that. I didn't let the ring side comments get me down and I felt I handled with the best of them. Getting back in there was hard and all I want to do is keep improving. It is hard when you have to learn without any help.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I've never shown goldens (or any other dog), but as a horse rider and formally avid shower I pulled out the Rescue Remedy (for me) before re-entering the show ring. I'd never give it to my horse, since I don't know if it drug tests, but it was safe for me! I actually took a quadruple dosage, my nerves were gone, and I was champion out of 35+ in the Adult hunters at a top rated show.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree ...jump back in there and show them what your made of...I was always a wreck showing and slowly over time the nerves eased up. It really helps if you have a rock solid dog, I found when I was showing my Adi, her soundness eased my jitters, she stood, stacked, moved beautifully! & WE WON lots!!!!! Good Luck!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

> MGMF: Thanks hvgoldens4, It is hard to find friends in the show ring. I did get back in there for a two day show. Though we didn't do anything to talk about it was great for me. First day I did let the nerves get me but then I slept on it and knew I was better then that. I didn't let the ring side comments get me down and I felt I handled with the best of them. Getting back in there was hard and all I want to do is keep improving. It is hard when you have to learn without any help.


If there's a training group or all breed club that holds conformation handling classes, it might not be such a bad idea to attend a few classes if there are any in your area. You'll also make some friends to go to shows with and cheer each other on.

You deserve a pat on the back for your efforts; IMHO the conformation ring is not easy--only one dog and one bitch walks away with any points (or point) so it's unlike any of the other dog sports where a Q or a pass will give you credit for your time for the day and advancement towards your golden's title. 

There are people at ringside who are going to talk--no matter what. They'll find something nasty to say if you win--or lose. See the sign below? Best to avoid them--they have nothing to offer.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Just have to keep your chin up) I didn't have any real mentors in the conformation ring in goldens. We got our dogs from Tuxedo and Melody was great on the phone but she was 6 plus hours away and very busy with a new business. I was just determined that I was going to do this!!

Great advice about a local all-bree club if there aren't any local golden clubs in your area. I did have a local handler that helped me hone my handling skills.

Conformation is TOUGH. I think more people drop from that part of the sport than any other because it is hard to win. The comments from ring side will stop when everyone starts seeing you in the ring. 

Even if you can't find an all breed club or golden club-just having someone to talk to about judges and dogs, in general can help.

It is hard, but if you really want to do it-you can!!!


----------

